# Black/Orange Mbuna (i think)



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

Anyway here is the pic, I've been trying to keep my tank Mbuna specific but sometimes you see that fish you like and you can't ID it at the LFS. Well, that is how I got this one.

Click Me!

This is my wife's facebook page, there are a couple other pictures of the fish too on there if you click next. :fish:

Thank you in advance for your replies! I use this wonderful website all the time this is just the first time I have posted.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

It won't let us in without loging in to Facebook.

The best way for us to see it is if you use a public photo hosting site like photobucket


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

_Placidochromis milomo._ Not a mbuna, but a very large hap.


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

Ok, sorry. here are some links to photobucket then.

http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk29/kingpoiuy/n1239387339_57423_9497.jpg

http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk29/kingpoiuy/n1239387339_57422_9192.jpg

http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk29/kingpoiuy/n1239387339_57365_9996.jpg

http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk29/kingpoiuy/n1239387339_57362_9122.jpg

http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk29/kingpoiuy/n1239387339_57360_8558.jpg

Thanks


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

It's a _Placidochromis milomo_ on Photobucket too. :wink:


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

Great! Thank you for the help. The knowledge here is amazing!


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Joea said:


> It's a _Placidochromis milomo_ on Photobucket too. :wink:


I guess Joe has FB lol!


----------



## eoconnor (Nov 24, 2006)

somebody superpoke him!


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Darkside said:


> I guess Joe has FB lol!


Doesn't everyone? :lol:


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

I have a Milomo too, and its buddies with my female convict aswell. If your tank is big enough keep the milomo very peaceful and a different look


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

interesting! Because I also have a convict who hasn't moved the the SA tank yet and they are kinda buddies too!


----------

